# Premium Malt Beverages



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

What are your premium malt beverages? Sitting here enjoying a a coouple.. or 6 cans of 211 Triple Export and just figured I'd get the general consensus of the board.


----------



## gopherftb64 (Jan 25, 2009)

Mickeys 40's or hand grenades satisfy all my malt liquor needs and urges, which are few and far between


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

gopherftb64 said:


> Mickeys 40's or hand grenades satisfy all my malt liquor needs and urges, which are few and far between


Sorry I didn't list Mickey's... brb, pouring one out in respect to Mickeys


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Thought this thread link might come in handy. :banana:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/puff-banter/246114-pwi.html


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry guys, my favorite malt liquor is Glenfiddich 18 year Single Malt


----------



## GreekGodX (Oct 31, 2008)

I love me some Mad Dog. For some reason it makes me really, really ummm mad? For lack of a better synonym.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Cypress said:


> Sorry guys, my favorite malt liquor is Glenfiddich 18 year Single Malt


:tpd: sorta.... I just had a Laphroaig 15 that was awesome.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> :tpd: sorta.... I just had a Laphroaig 15 that was awesome.


Try the Laphroig 30 Sherry Cask. It'll make you slap your granny. It's good!!!


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

scottw said:


> It'll make you slap your granny.


Again??? :eyebrows:


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Johnnie Walker Scotch Blue Label, what goes very well with a cigar.


----------



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

*I wouldn't know*

My first & last experience with a malt beverage was in 1965, when I was 15.
My two friends & I got a case of Colt 45 from an older brother who had a fake ID. We lived on the border of NY where the legal age was 18.
We slept outside that night under the stars smoking cigarettes & drinking the warm Colt. It was my first real experience with drinking. I have never been sicker. As they say 'once bitten, twice shy". I've steered clear of all malt liquors since then. I also have a similar story with Southern Comfort. I think that's what really killed Janis Joplin, not the heroin.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> Again??? :eyebrows:


 Well, she is feisty.:focus:


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

gopherftb64 said:


> Mickeys 40's or hand grenades satisfy all my malt liquor needs and urges, which are few and far between


 :tpd: That about sums it up for me too. I even picked up a mickey's t-shirt after the miller brewery tour. Good stuff.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Wow Old E...."Some for the hommies that didn't make it" (pours a radioactive like yellow liquid on the asphalt while a tear drops falls...oh wait that's a tattoo)


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Def Steel Reserve (211). However, I prefer it in 40 form. I don't know what it is, but it almost seems to taste better when its consumed this way. As well as liking the taste, the 8.1% alcohol content makes it a nice way to get a cheap buzz. OE gets the consolation prize.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Shervin said:


> Wow Old E...."Some for the hommies that didn't make it" (pours a radioactive like yellow liquid on the asphalt while a tear drops falls...oh wait that's a tattoo)


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Dylan Cerling (Dec 13, 2008)

Steel Reserve, no question, though I haven't had it in years (stupid UT alcohol laws. . .)

Have some good memories with 211. Though maybe they're better classified as the opposite, considering how much I "remember". . .


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

hah check the sig... god steele reserve is such crap, but hey... it'll get you drunk!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

_Olde English 800 cause that's my brand 
Take it in a bottle, 40, quart, or can 
Drink it like a madman yes I do 
Forget the police and a Five-0, too.
_


----------



## Rmac58 (Dec 19, 2008)

Toss up, Olde English and King Cobra.
But mostly KC.


----------



## bigmanfromou (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm appalled that Crazy Horse did not make the list! u


----------

